# [samba] Optimisation

## sd44

Salut,

j'ai fait quelques tests entre linux => linux et linux => XP avec samba et sur un reseau Gigabit je plafonne a 26 MB/s ! 

par contre evec un scp je passe a 46 MB/s ...

y a t'il un moyen pour optimiser samba ? est 'il bridé ?

éxiste t'il une solution plus performante pour connecter un réseau windows sur un partage ?

----------

## guilc

C'est déjà pas si mal.

Samba oui, mais... SMBFS ou CIFS ? Si SMBFS, passer de toute urgence en CIFS, beaucoup plus performant (et plus simple à gérer niveau firewall pour couronner le tout)

Sinon, NFS (4 si possible) sera plus rapide, mais pour windows, il faut installer les SFU : http://technet.microsoft.com/fr-fr/interopmigration/bb380242.aspx

----------

## sd44

je suis en cifs et en nfs4.

j'ai tester le SFU je j'ai 45MB/s environ

j'ai trouvé ce post

ça confirme ce que je penssais, cependant si quelqu'un veut mettre son grain de sel ...

----------

## El_Goretto

Hop, un coup de "déterrage": est-ce que la différence de comportement NFS/Samba peut aussi s'expliquer par le fait que Samba est un process utilisateur, et qu'un kernel serveur est souvent non-preempt et avec une horloge genre à 100Hz?

----------

## sd44

je ne pense pas qu'il y a une incidence, mais aucune preuve.

----------

## El_Goretto

Petit feedback.

Bon, je viens de faire du tuning de smb.conf, parce que bon, ça suffit la limace.

Mesures des perfs: vitesse reportée par la fenêtre de copie de fichier sous Win7 (pour ce que ça vaut), débit mesuré par le firewall (Kerio/Sunbelt) sous XP.

Résumé:

*situation initiale: perfs en écritures misérables depuis un client Win7 (150ko/s - 1Mo/s), à peine potable sous XP (<5Mo/s). Lecture super rapide sous Win7(45Mo/s-60Mo/s), correcte sous XP(~28Mo/s). Les buffers étaients paramétrées super large: SO_RCVBUF=1024000 SO_SNDBUF=1024000

*situation observée: en réduisant le buffer de réception (SO_RCVBUF=16384 SO_SNDBUF=1024000), les écritures depuis win7 deviennent bonnes (45Mo/s), et très correctes sous XP (30Mo/s).

----------

